# saslauthd error



## tsk (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi,

Running 8.4-STABE r271854 recompiled today I have a problem with saslauthd and so with sendmail which was running fine since years.

Trying to log in via Thunderbird I get:


```
saslauthd...: in _openpam_check_error_code(): pam_sm_acct_mgmt(): unexpected return value 12
```

Any help?

Thomas


----------



## tsk (Sep 19, 2014)

I can answer my question.

I tried testsaslauthd and saslauthd in debug mode and found out that PAM had a missing configuration file for the service SMTP. Copying the configuration file from IMAP to SMTP solved the problem!

I don't know how it came to the situation that this configuration file was missing, however.


----------

